# How long to regrow hair?



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

My Maximus was totally shaved down when we got him. He's a longhaired dachshund. I was wondering how long it takes for their hair to grow back out? We've had him since mid-September, and his ears have been trimmed 3 times, but his body hair is still fairly short. I was hoping his hair would come in real well before winter, but it's still not long, so he wears a sweater for now.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

It could take a few months yet for his coat to come in really good; long hair doxies don't have much of a coat to be shaving off in the first place, and it can take a long time for the coat to come in nice and long again. Just let his coat alone, and it will come in time. Make sure to tell the groomer not to clip or trim his body at all, too, cause sometimes they assume from his short body coat, that you want him kept trimmed that way. Bath and brush out is all that dog needs.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, I'm not taking him anywhere to be groomed. He was shaved when we got him bc of intense matting. He was also beaten, and we're working with him to get him to approach ppl. He'll let me brush him and cut his nails. He won't be ready for a groomer for a while yet. IF he ever got to where he'd like it, I'd take him in for a treat every so often. THanks


----------

